# Boobytrap headed for tightness



## Wompam

We r pulling out of marina...time to get tight SUCKAS
:texasflag


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

Catch em up!!! FISH ON!!!


----------



## CAT TALES

Go Gettum! I wish I was there!


----------



## wtc3

Y'all be safe and tear 'em up!!! :texasflag


----------



## wampuscat

Weather looks good, have fun.


----------



## FISH TAILS

Lucky dog 3 weeks in a row!! Get a few for me this trip SUCKA!! I am stuck on dry land!


----------



## gonefishing2

Y'all get em'. Are we trying to hit 200 swords this year?


----------



## SailFishCostaRica

Lucky sucker, you're turning into part of the regular crew!!!


----------



## Main Frame 8

These guys come in long enough to refuel and back they go. Nice.


----------



## Ms.BlindDate

*Good Luck*



Wompam said:


> We r pulling out of marina...time to get tight SUCKAS
> :texasflag


Good Luck, have fun...... totally jealous right now:dance:
:dance:


----------



## happyhour4545

*x2*



Ms.BlindDate said:


> Good Luck, have fun...... totally jealous right now:dance:
> :dance:


Oh you too? school sucks :hairout:


----------



## Snapperslapper22

Tell Troy I saw his pic on Facebook water looks SAWEET!!! Don't Get TOOO Tight... J/K Hittin it Hard this weekend weather permiting...


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*Update on The Booby Trap*

at 11:50 they released a 200lbs sword Tony caught, and fought her for an hour. at 1:52 today Chad is tight on a good one, they had a double on but pulled the hook on the other. They're trying a different style trying to Target BIGGER fish and it's working but Slower fishing no Doubt but obviously working. Chad has been fighting this one for about 45 minutes now and she just screamed off about 400 feet of line.
Now they are doubled up again AT 3:50PM with both fish coming out of the water (Picture/Video time) and one fish appears to be over 400lbs. If so on a hand crank, a new State Record?? Chad Has the Giant on his reel and Tony is Hooked up on a respectable 300lbs plus sword. These guys have been on these fish for about 2 hours already on Tonys 300lber and 2.5 hours on Chad's 400lber.
I wonder if Brett will come in with the New Record if she 's over 400lbs?
Any Bets?
I bet he Stays out there and lets her go. Man, What a Sword for Chad.. "400"lbs or more...Dancing and goin arial...Awsome..Land Locked wishin I was there.
GET TIGHT SUCKAS!

These Text's are hit or miss on the times they finally send so the times are approximate.


----------



## FISH TAILS

Sweet!!


----------



## CAT TALES

Awesome. It's hard to say what they will do with a 400 pounder on the first day out. Whatever Brett decides to do, it will be the right choice! Keep it up!


----------



## FishingFanatic96

happyhour4545 said:


> Oh you too? school sucks :hairout:


X2!! Wish I wish i could be out there right now! Good luck to the Boobytrap crew!


----------



## DRILHER

happyhour4545 said:


> Oh you too? school sucks :hairout:


when are you going to turn Monte into a Swordfisherman?


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*Tony's fish*

They Just Killed Tony's 300lbs plus fish hooked deep and Chads fish is a Giant and coming up. Right now they have 3,000 ft of line out and a Boat just pulled up close to them potlickin. They Radio'd and Asked if they could drop and Brett tell's them stay away, we have a Big Fish on, or we will get Crossed up and they dropped anyway. Man, I bet that's driving The Crew Crazy knowing they have a fish that's probably gonna beat the state Record EASY on the Hook right now and they have to worry about getting Crossed up with a potlicker not keeping their distance.


----------



## trapper67

Wishing them the best. If any crew can do it the Booby Trap crew can get it done. Dang potlickers.


----------



## Sounding_7th

Get tight suckas! Got duty tonight, gonna have to find a way for us to check up on the status of this fish during watch turnover!!!! Good luck


----------



## finz

Way to go gang, hope y'all get it in and the potlicker backs off!! Keep the reports coming, thanks


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*Update*

Chads fish has 3000 ft of line out scoped out straight behind the boat and the potliker is 400 yards behind the BoobyTrap. This Potlicker is ON TOP OF CHADS LINE and the fish is on top of the water on the other side of the boat behind BoobyTrap. CHASE THIS is litterally on top of Chads line. Brett and Crew decide to pull foward and around Chase this to attempt to get the line from under Chase This and continue the fight. Apparently is WAS working and then...............THE HOOK PULLS....They lost the fish.
When a big fish is being fought, please keep youir distance...the entire crew of the BoobyTrap is Boiling right now...And I would be Too.
Brett and Crew, go get another 500 pounder.
Get Tight suckas


----------



## Main Frame 8

BIG PAPPA said:


> Chads fish has 3000 ft of line out scoped out straight behind the boat and the potliker is 400 yards behind the BoobyTrap. This Potlicker is ON TOP OF CHADS LINE and the fish is on top of the water on the other side of the boat behind BoobyTrap. CHASE THIS is litterally on top of Chads line. Brett and Crew decide to pull foward and around Chase this to attempt to get the line from under Chase This and continue the fight. Apparently is WAS working and then...............THE HOOK PULLS....They lost the fish.
> When a big fish is being fought, please keep youir distance...the entire crew of the BoobyTrap is Boiling right now...And I would be Too.
> Brett and Crew, go get another 500 pounder.
> Get Tight suckas


 This will be interesting.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

Wow all I have to say is wow!! Respect,, offshore, is what it is about and I would expect more from the other guys, but from what I have read there is something going on with them 2.

I will stay away from the both of them! FISH ON and hope they get a Bigger one!!


----------



## bblaker

Oh **** this is going to get ugly!!!!

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scend irie

Bummer. In more ways than one...


----------



## wtc3

OUCH!!!!


----------



## finz

Oh my, Brett will handle it right, but those who interfered should be,,,, well nevermind! Go get em boobytrap!!!


----------



## DRILHER

I was bored and this could get good.


----------



## CAT TALES

Dang. That ain't gonna be pretty!


----------



## Cody C

bblaker said:


> Oh **** this is going to get ugly!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


Cody C


----------



## Jeff SATX

wow, i got a slightly sick feeling to my stomach... ***... i don't even blue water fish


----------



## gonefishing2

Uh oh! Thing is, I bet it's all on video.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous

That is just about the most insane act of lack of courtesy I have ever heard of. Brett must be livid and I don't blame him.

What a Charlie Sierra thing to do....


----------



## aggiebret

Bigpapa, perhaps you should keep to the facts in your story. Per radar, Chase This was over 1/2 mile away, which is more than enough distance. The fish was not lost due to the Chase This, as they kept their distance and decided to move on since they were so far away from the booby trap that they were not on the spot they would have liked to have been.


----------



## gonefishing2

400 yards/ half mile.... It's an ocean out there. Even if it's exaggerated, half mile when talking about several thousand feet of line out is too close. I would think. So your post is doing no justice, and it's not like no one knew what the other was doing? Not like he figured he was snapper dropping?


----------



## aggiebret

gonefishing2 said:


> 400 yards/ half mile.... It's an ocean out there. Even if it's exaggerated, half mile when talking about several thousand feet of line out is too close. I would think. So your post is doing no justice, and it's not like no one knew what the other was doing? Not like he figured he was snapper dropping?


Math lesson for those of you who didn't graduate the 7th grade:
400 yards = 1200 ft
Half Mile = 2,640.

So yes, there is a significant difference. And of course they knew what one another was doing, which is why he kept a safe distance, then decided to move on to other fishing grounds.


----------



## offshorefanatic

I say before the pitchforks are pulled out we get both sides of the story and not VIA text. Let both parties explain when they get back to shore.... Then get the lynch mob saddled up.


----------



## capttravis

aggiebret said:


> Bigpapa, perhaps you should keep to the facts in your story. Per radar, Chase This was over 1/2 mile away, which is more than enough distance. The fish was not lost due to the Chase This, as they kept their distance and decided to move on since they were so far away from the booby trap that they were not on the spot they would have liked to have been.


Last time I checked 3,000 feet is a little over a half mile...this crossed the line, end of story...sure it will work itself out back at the dock


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*They talked on the radio*

Brett told him he was too close. he stayed and dropped. they pulled the hook on a 500lbs fish trying to get their line out from under another boat. this was text'd and a phone call guys. they have pictures.. there are other boats out there guys.. they all witnessed this.
As Capt Travis has said...IT WILL be settled at the dock. 
HERE Comes WomPum...UH OH


----------



## capttravis

aggiebret said:


> Yes, you are correct. 3000 ft is over 1/2 mile. But how do we know that there was 3000 ft of line out? This wasn't an LP, so no line counter. Secondly, with that much line out, the drag in the water, being over 1/2 mile away is absolutely of no issue. The hooks pulled, stuff happens. That's why its called fishing and not catching. But to say this was Chase This' fault is retarded! The crew on board of Chase This are experienced enough to know what is a safe distance and regardless of the past, Chase This would not do anything to compromise someone's fishing. Period!
> 
> I'm done with this. I know that there will be no reasoning to those of you who are looking for freebie trips on the Booby Trap (this doesn't apply to you travis), so continue to bash on. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


It is just courtesy, when a guy hails u on the radio with a mule on and asks you to give him space, u give him space, especially swordfishing with the amount of line out...to get on the radio and tell the other boat that you received a "search and assist order" for these coordinates is childish and pure bullsh$$...did having to manuever around the other boat cause the hooks to pull, we will never know, changing the angle on a fish like that doesn't help...bottom line


----------



## lowrey04

BIG PAPPA said:


> Brett told him he was too close. he stayed and dropped. they pulled the hook on a 500lbs fish trying to get their line out from under another boat. this was text'd and a phone call guys. they have pictures.. there are other boats out there guys.. they all witnessed this.
> As Capt Travis has said...IT WILL be settled at the dock.
> HERE Comes WomPum...UH OH


Your an idiot. You don't know chit and your stirring the pot. Let the people
Involved sort it out rather than posting chit on a public forum. Get off his nuts.


----------



## jt2hunt

I am sure we have all done things that in hindsight wished we had handled differently. These two boat owners will straighten this out and move on.


----------



## RSN

lowrey04 said:


> Your an idiot. You don't know chit and your stirring the pot. Let the people
> Involved sort it out rather than posting chit on a public forum. *Get off his nuts*.


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*really?*



aggiebret said:


> Bigpapa, perhaps you should keep to the facts in your story. Per radar, Chase This was over 1/2 mile away, which is more than enough distance. The fish was not lost due to the Chase This, as they kept their distance and decided to move on since they were so far away from the booby trap that they were not on the spot they would have liked to have been.


These are the Facts: Booby Trap is 100 miles off shore. Chase This shows up and Circles Booby Trap. Brett tells them he's too close and they have a Giant on. Chase thise drops right behind the Booby Trap. Booby Traps Line "3,000" foot out and now Under Chase This. Booby Trap Tries to Manuever the boat to pull the line from under Chase this.. Booby Trap pulls the hook in doing so. 
Nobody ever said it was Chase This fault... But the Video and pictures will certainly tell the truth. 100 miles Off shore. and stop on Top of The Booby Traps line...WOW

And now, Brandon is threatening Brett with a Lawsuit...really???? it's all recorded.... sue brett for what? Getting there first? Give me a Break.
I'm an Idiot? Stirring the Pot? Buddy, you don't know half what has transpired. I've just had enuff of people Bashing Good to try and make thenselves look better.


----------



## jaredchasteen

This is hilarious. Are you sure the fish wasn't 700 plus. After they swim away they are bigger.


----------



## Ms.BlindDate

*Debate*



RSN said:


> I couldn't agree more.


This is almost as good as the political debate.... Depends on which camp you are in on what your opinion is and we all know what opinions are..... The facts will come out, great video and camera shots I'm sure along with recorded radio conversation. Stay tuned....


----------



## Digidydog

Lmfao... I bet it was really a 300 lb mako and Brandon is at the floaters tuna fishin. Seriously....


----------



## finz

Oh my, a lot we don't know yet in my opinion but why do these other guys follow the boobytrap after Brett has given them so much free knowledge? Sounds like from the info provided thus far (if it is correct) that there was intention of causing turmoil on the pond? Especially when it was quoted that the boobytrap was targeting bigger fish in a somewhat different zone... Sleep well gents hope the boobytrap smokes a biggun and all works out and the crew stays safe!


----------



## dfw fisherman

I thought that chase this did not like "CATFISHING". So what are they doing close to the booby trap while they were swording ? 

Im sure they both have cameras so this will show who the true potlicker is .
I fish in a lake and we still give each other space much less and ocean lol.


----------



## capttravis

lowrey04 said:


> Your an idiot. You don't know chit and your stirring the pot. Let the people
> Involved sort it out rather than posting chit on a public forum. Get off his nuts.


Judging by the 10,000 to 25,000 hits each one of these trip threads get, I might be going out on a limb here saying people enjoy them and have enjoyed Big Pappas play by play....this just happened to be part of the trip....
By the way, Big Poppa has an open invite on the boat for no other reason than the fact that he is a great guy and a pleasure to fish with, just like the 4 or 5 other guys that have the same invite


----------



## offshorefanatic

BIG PAPPA said:


> These are the Facts: Booby Trap is 100 miles off shore. Chase This shows up and Circles Booby Trap. Brett tells them he's too close and they have a Giant on. Chase thise drops right behind the Booby Trap. Booby Traps Line "3,000" foot out and now Under Chase This. Booby Trap Tries to Manuever the boat to pull the line from under Chase this.. Booby Trap pulls the hook in doing so.
> Nobody ever said it was Chase This fault... But the Video and pictures will certainly tell the truth. 100 miles Off shore. and stop on Top of The Booby Traps line...WOW
> 
> And now, Brandon is threatening Brett with a Lawsuit...really???? it's all recorded.... sue brett for what? Getting there first? Give me a Break.
> I'm an Idiot? Stirring the Pot? Buddy, you don't know half what has transpired. I've just had enuff of people Bashing Good to try and make thenselves look better.


Hey Big Pappa.. I dont have a dog in this fight... But I sure as he77 wouldnt be posting this up for one side or the other. Let these guys duke it out back on land. You I and and the other freshman highschool girls on here dont know the full story. But you are posting some things that I personally wouldnt, attacking another person. NOT a position I would want to explain if the information provided to me was EXAGGERATED. Let the person who was done wrong provide the info, not hear say.......

BTW keep posting the catches for the Booby trap as I enjoy reading the live updates.... Just dont need 10 pages of drama.


----------



## FISH TAILS

aggiebret said:


> Yes, you are correct. 3000 ft is over 1/2 mile. But how do we know that there was 3000 ft of line out? This wasn't an LP, so no line counter. Secondly, with that much line out, the drag in the water, being over 1/2 mile away is absolutely of no issue. The hooks pulled, stuff happens. That's why its called fishing and not catching. But to say this was Chase This' fault is retarded! The crew on board of Chase This are experienced enough to know what is a safe distance and regardless of the past, Chase This would not do anything to compromise someone's fishing. Period!
> 
> I'm done with this. I know that there will be no reasoning to those of you who are looking for freebie trips on the Booby Trap (this doesn't apply to you travis), so continue to bash on. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





capttravis said:


> It is just courtesy, when a guy hails u on the radio with a mule on and asks you to give him space, u give him space, especially swordfishing with the amount of line out...to get on the radio and tell the other boat that you received a "search and assist order" for these coordinates is childish and pure bullsh$$...did having to manuever around the other boat cause the hooks to pull, we will never know, changing the angle on a fish like that doesn't help...bottom line


I have already been on the boat and turned this trip down so I ain't just trying to get a trip!! You said yourself a post before that he did indeed drop around Brett when he was told they had a fish on. This is not hear say you said it and Big Papa said it so both sides agree he did it plain and simple to me that says he compromised Chad's fish of a lifetime! I understand the dude is your friend but facts are facts and you stated them a half a mile is too close when you are sword fishing and he was ask to stay clear. Last time I saw post they all think it is cat fishing anyway don't know why they would be doing it to begin with. Drive a hundred miles offshore just to do something they can do in their backyards. I think he most likely knew what he was doing but we will never know! You don't just drop and move out there you have to give a spot time. Karma is a ***** and he will soon start to shrink his circle of friends if this type of on the water attitude and behavior continues!! I was on the water last time and heard what came over the radio 100% uncalled for!! This will all get worked out on land I am sure!!

Josh


----------



## capttravis

No threat dude...just sure they will work it ou on the dock


----------



## wacker

Too bad they lost the fish but that happens all the time on the larger units. just the way it is. 

There will be more lost and there will always be another boat in the way these days. Bret told everybody how to catch them and gave them his spots so did he not expect this??? No good deed goes unpunished right???

Maybe it is time for the BBT to expand there fishing area beyond the Hilltops.

Just hook another one fellas and get tight!


----------



## StarlinMarlin

This is totally unreal. I can't see the reason why any one would want to fish right on top of another fisherman day time swordfishing. Capt Travis is right on about common courtesy when a boat hails you and asks for some space in a situation that has been stated on this thread. I guess if Brett does in deed have a downfall it is that he put trust in the wrong people. We are all one Bluewater family and you would hope that you could do that. I guess it goes to show that there are always a few bad apples.


----------



## Main Frame 8

Lot's of opinions on this- I have NO dog in the fight. Let's see how the audio / video from these boats shakes out when the crews get back. Where can I buy stock in popcorn?


----------



## nelson6500

FISH TAILS said:


> I have already been on the boat and turned this trip down so I ain't just trying to get a trip!! You said yourself a post before that he did indeed drop around Brett when he was told they had a fish on. This is not hear say you said it and Big Papa said it so both sides agree he did it plain and simple to me that says he compromised Chad's fish of a lifetime! I understand the dude is your friend but facts are facts and you stated them a half a mile is too close when you are sword fishing and he was ask to stay clear. Last time I saw post they all think it is cat fishing anyway don't know why they would be doing it to begin with. Drive a hundred miles offshore just to do something they can do in their backyards. I think he most likely knew what he was doing but we will never know! You don't just drop and move out there you have to give a spot time. Karma is a ***** and he will soon start to shrink his circle of friends if this type of on the water attitude and behavior continues!! I was on the water last time and heard what came over the radio 100% uncalled for!! This will all get worked out on land I am sure!!
> 
> Josh


Well said Bro



StarlinMarlin said:


> This is totally unreal. I can't see the reason why any one would want to fish right on top of another fisherman day time swordfishing. Capt Travis is right on about common courtesy when a boat hails you and asks for some space in a situation that has been stated on this thread. I guess if Brett does in deed have a downfall it is that he put trust in the wrong people. We are all one Bluewater family and you would hope that you could do that. I guess it goes to show that there are always a few bad apples.


 Couldn't of said it better,

I hope they both make it back safe so we can hear both sides, But I know that Brett left at 6 am today and Chase this left at 3pm .

Ohh before anyone says I'm trying to get a trip with the booby trap, I've had to turn down 4 invites since last year including this trip due to work and family .

The video and pictures from this trip is gonna really show who is at fault.


----------



## Captn C

Ms.BlindDate said:


> This is almost as good as the political debate.... Depends on which camp you are in on what your opinion is and we all know what opinions are..... The facts will come out, great video and camera shots I'm sure along with recorded radio conversation. Stay tuned....


 I'm not in either camp...I have no bones to pick with either man in this, but when ask to move because they have big fish on...I don't think much more needs to be said.

I think everyone knows the personalities of these two men. I believe it would be pretty easy to see what happened and who was being the ***!

The comment about the the hooks pulling had nothing to do with the other boat?!?!?!?!?!?!? REALLY!

I thought you guys knew more about this...more line out...smaller spool...drag values change...huge scope in the line...now you have to add in moving the boat! Something has to give!

This is from someone who has never met either and rarely ever posts on either mans threads! Someone should have got in the stands as cheerleader and not a player on the field!

OUT!


----------



## Mont

hey guys, let's keep this thread about Brett's fishing trip and let the drama settle itself back on shore. I very much enjoy the threads Brett's trips create here and don't want to see them spoiled by a bunch of he said, she said. I cleaned it up a bit and would appreciate it if everyone interested in the drama could take it elsewhere. Brett's a big boy and he can take care of what needs to be taken care of. Let's get it back to fishing.

PS, those that ignore my request won't have access here. No warnings are going to be issued, this is your warning.


----------



## FREON

Sooooooo.........No nighttime catches or reports?


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*Somewhat*



FREON said:


> Sooooooo.........No nighttime catches or reports?


At 9:56 last night they had a Sword jump twice in their lights but no bites at that time. He said they got some awsome Video of it and also have a Pretty cool video before that. More to come....Need another message from Sponsor's inserted here. LOL


----------



## RRR Gunrest

Sounds like a great trip even with the lost fish...


----------



## jgale

*What a shame...*

Thanks for the updates Big Pappa! While we don't know the whole story yet, it sounds like you have the most information that is available, and if even half of it is true, I sure wouldn't want to be on the receiving end.

Hope they can get on another big girl again. To lose a fish like that would be heartbreaking.

I'm pretty sure if there is anyone that could catch two "once in a lifetime" fish in one trip, Chad is on the right boat to get another one!

Can't wait to see the pics and video, especially this trip


----------



## happyhour4545

DRILHER said:


> when are you going to turn Monte into a Swordfisherman?


i guess if the boat ever stops catching billfish and tuna then we will start dropping deep... lol:biggrin:








Stay Happy 
HH:texasflag


----------



## happyhour4545

sorry that post was a little late @drilher


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*Missed one*

BoobyTrap Crew woke this morning and headed to the Hunee Hole and due to Some Boat Traffic have headed to NEW Ground. They already made a drop and Got Whacked and a Miss. Reeling up Now to get another one Down. Time to wake Up M.J. and Get his VooDoo going on back there on the Deck.
Get Tight Sucka's


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*VooDoo Works*

Second Drop and Now TIGHT.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

I can't help but wonder how many swords are REALLY down there after seeing boats like this and Nick Stanczyk's consistently whack em like this...


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*Wompum lets one go*

2cnd drop of the Morning and Wompum Sends it back swimming to be caught another day.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude

When are they coming back in?


----------



## FISH TAILS

He said 3 days but with seas this nice it will be about ice. My guess is Saturday but you never know! We were out 4 days last time and did not want to come in.


----------



## Sounding_7th

Booby Trap needs some guys in contenders to keep the security perimeter from the potlickers! Get tight can't wait to see the pics


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*One more Iced down*

Chads fish was hooked deep and they decided to box it. Said it was about a 100lber.
Head'n back down for another and that was at 2:30 today. 
Now It's 2:51 and Tony is Tight.
Get Tight Sucka's!


----------



## wtc3

How many does that make for this trip? I tried to count but there's a few posts missing. :biggrin:


----------



## J B

What I can't understand is why the people that hate these threads keep getting on them.If the subject is something I don't care for I don't look at it.I myself enjoy them very much , along with alot of other people.Big Pappa once again your doing a great job keep the reports coming!!!!!


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*Numbers are Climbing*

At 3:06 Tony released one just under 100lbs and now Wild Man Is TIGHT.
Wompum is in the Hot seat winching one up right Now.


----------



## jgale

Do you have any idea what # this is? Sounds like his new spot is paying off though!


----------



## DRILHER

Hey get out of spot!


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*another in the Box*

They Just Boxed a 50 inch fish hooked deep and have started dropping with their new style that targets bigger fish now. They have 4 caught fish for today and I think 3 are in Ice. They are trying new spots and haven't landed the Nickel yet but have reverted back to the new style hoping for a big one.


----------



## Mont

Brett needs to get a heli pad installed so we can have Heli Clay drop us off for a ringside view  If it were me, I would come home Saturday. It's flat all the way to Cozumel right now. The pic is a shot off the Carnival Magic that just pulled out of there. It sure sounds like they are having a good time.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

Good on em!!! FISH ON!!


----------



## Hotrod

Thanks Big Papa! I can believe it


----------



## Yams

Mont said:


> Brett needs to get a heli pad installed so we can have Heli Clay drop us off for a ringside view  If it were me, I would come home Saturday. It's flat all the way to Cozumel right now. The pic is a shot off the Carnival Magic that just pulled out of there. It sure sounds like they are having a good time.


Ill be on the Magic in 2 weeks. Looking forward to it.


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*Here's the Latest*

At 4:42 Chad is Tight with a decent fish, and it pulls the hook at 5:17. M.J. Chants J.Gales favorite Chant... "Chicken Bone Chicken Bone... Lucky Lucky Chicken Bone" and Tony gets tight at 5:24. at 5:43 Tony releases a Small one and they are headed back down again. Wompum and M.J. are doin the VooDoo Chicken Bone Chant...M.J. Hugging the 80's and Wompum is Dances with Rods..Savage Rods..
Get Tight Sucka's!


----------



## jgale

Awww hell! If they are breaking out the chicken bone mojo, it's fixing to get real.


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*6:16 Wompum is TIGHT*

Wompum got Tight and The Gang is Sending another one down for a Double...
Chicken Bone, Chicken Bone...Lucky Lucky Chicken Bone...
Get Tight Sucka's!

What Tha HayYell?


----------



## jgale

That Wompam's new Indian name? Dances with rods


----------



## Jolly Roger

freaking awesome, I am stuck working way back in the woods where phones no workie. Been looking forward to the play by play all day. Keep it up Big Pappa


----------



## FISH TAILS

The Boobytrap ended the daytime swordfish dropping with 6 mire today. They are setting out lines for night time and Wompam sure does get a little looney at night without sleepGET TIGHT SUCKAS!!! Tomorrow looks great


----------



## Hotrod

Were rolling out tomorrow for a deep day run, maybe we will see em.

And track them on the radar and fish behind all their spots:biggrin:


----------



## jgale

Hotrod said:


> Were rolling out tomorrow for a deep day run, maybe we will see em.
> 
> And track them on the radar and fish behind all their spots:biggrin:


Lmao!
I suggest drifting in front of em. There may not be any swords left behind em


----------



## spurgersalty

Man they got it goin' on


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*You're a Bad Man Hot Rod.. LMAO*



Hotrod said:


> Were rolling out tomorrow for a deep day run, maybe we will see em.
> 
> And track them on the radar and fish behind all their spots:biggrin:


doubt you'll see them. They just went out of Text/Phone Range.
You guys heading out, Be Careful, watch that Radar and keep your Motor Running. You know how those Northers can Jump on top of ya.


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*Booby Trap Heads East*

Brett Text'd at 8:23 tonight and said they are Heading east. Gonna try a 2,500' deep gut he's been Itching to try. Maybe a new IMPROVED UNKNOWN Hunee Hole. They went outta range soon after. Looks like the Play by Play has been Shut down Unless he uses the Satalite phone.
Where they are Headed reminds me of an old ROCK Album by Judist Priest..And with Wompum on Board it makes for a great title of the Video..
"UNLEASHED FROM THE EAST" 
The Green Manaliche with the two pronged Crown...
Get Tight Sucka's

Almost Forgot, Wompan released number 171 Sword on the Booby Trap this Season. What an Accomplishment. Not to mention Another Super GRAND SLAM by them a few weeks back with Travis Tagging his Second Super Grand Slam "Angler" which NOBODY has ever done.
Class Act's.


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*maybe*



jgale said:


> That Wompam's new Indian name? Dances with rods


We will either call that Crazy *** "Dances with Rods" or the "Green Manaliche" with a two pronged Crown. LMAO
Just Gotta Talk him in to changing his Call Name here on 2Cool..lol


----------



## finz

Any chatter this morning??


----------



## dlbpjb

I wish I was there as well! Have fun guys!!! Jealous does not even come close!!!


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*Not Yet*



finz said:


> Any chatter this morning??


I think they are Too far for Text or phone. It'll take a Satallite phone call I 
think. Hopefully they found a New Stomping Grounds.


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*Back In Range*

The Guys made a run yesterday and out of Range for Play By Play but Their back Now. last Night they had fun catching Tuna All night and started dropping this morning. They caught one Sword and pulled the hook on another. Now they are Dragging up Grouper(I dunno where at) and have landed some Tile earlier as well. Wished I could be at the Dock with My Icechest when they return...I'm running out of fish at the house...LOL


----------



## CAT TALES

Is everyone out there fishing except me??? It's kinda lonely here.....


----------



## RC's Mom

Nope, I had to work today and Son-Son has a soccer game tomorrow. You are not alone!


----------



## Konan

Big Pappa is takin a "High Lonesome" break right now, he will be back shortly


----------



## FISH TAILS

I am starting to feel the sickness again. It has been to long since beeing around the BROADS. I need to see some pics and video footage of some BROADS SUCKA!!!!!!!:slimer:


----------



## Ms.BlindDate

*Big Pappa out of cell range*



Konan said:


> Big Pappa is takin a "High Lonesome" break right now, he will be back
> 
> Instead of out hunting swords he is out knocking some dove out of the sky with his best friend at the fabulous High Lonesome ranch. Konan are you going to make it back to hunt this weekend?


----------



## Disco Lady

SAIL!!!:rotfl::rotfl: 

Get tight Sucka!!!

DL :bluefish:


----------



## Mont

I am looking forward to the report, pics and video, personally.


----------



## spurgersalty

Mont said:


> I am looking forward to the report, pics and video, personally.


wait a minute.......


----------



## Mont

spurgersalty said:


> wait a minute.......


I gotta early roll call in the morning. We are pulling out just as soon as the sun gets up over the horizon a bit at the Marina.


----------



## spurgersalty

Good luck and stay safe. 
Also, GO TO BED!!!!lol


----------



## broadonrod

We are back and had a great trip over all !!! We took a couple of our Holden roofing sales reps and gave them a break for a couple of days and really put them to work ... Tony and Chad both caught there first swords and we had a blast... Wampum as always was a pleasure my friend! Lots of action a couple of long fights... We caught one really nice sword that was much bigger than we thought once we put her in the boat ... We lost another that was much bigger than the one we landed but s:/t happens :/.... We really bounced around this trip catching tiles and grouper quite a bit between drops and at the end of the trip... Wampum had a big sword eat one of his tile fish on the way up this morning but broke off after racing to the top and wrapping up on the short leader... That was a cool sits for sure! We learned some things this trip that I think will change our hole game... We tried targeting larger fish a few ways we have been talking about and hooked three fish all big ones while experimenting with the new teqnichues!!! Can't wait to give it a shot on the good side of the moon... Fishing was a little slower trying the new stuff out but when we went back to the way we have been fishing we double the numbers but the fish were much smaller... Troy is jam up!!! Once again that young man has impressed us with his hard work and desire to catch fish!!!! This young man has got it down !!! Capt. Jeff and I just sit there at the helm for a while watching wampum and Troy hook up with swords thinking these two guys don't need our help anymore ... Wampum is getting good at this stuff ... Anyway we ended up with a boat load of grouper and swords sticking up the freezer for deer season and had a great trip with great people once again ... I'm going to get up a few pics and hit the sack I think we have some really good video... I havnt watched it yet but pretty sure there is some good stuff on there!!! .... I'll put up a few of the pics and more tomorrow I am pretty beat down after watching these guys wack the tuna all night  I don't think anyone got any sleep the last couple of days ... I'll get video up ASAP... Thanks everyone for the great replies and once again this was a blast Big Pappa your the man bro!!! Welcome to the Booby Trap ! Get Tight Suckas!!! Capt. Ahab


----------



## spurgersalty

waiting....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
Get some sleep man, we'll be here tomorrow:cheers:


----------



## Savage Rods

Nice job, again!!!


----------



## wampuscat

Congrats, sounds like a fun trip.


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a couple we took alot of pics this trip Ill get more up soon...Last pic Wampum and Jeff just before the beating tuna heart eating LOL ... Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod

Tonys sword again...


----------



## dlbpjb

That is AWESOME, Congrats to ALL!


----------



## luna sea II

Dammit brother!


----------



## DRILHER

OK! What did that pig weigh? Thanks for puting up these post while fishing. Make my job go by faster.


----------



## broadonrod

DRILHER said:


> OK! What did that pig weigh? Thanks for puting up these post while fishing. Make my job go by faster.


We plugged the fish so we didn't have to come inPlug was 83" hwell:... We have released quite a few in this range but this one swallowed the hook so off to the freezer







. We kept 3 this trip and released 6.. Here are a couple more pics... Last 2 pics are Chads first sword... Capt. Ahab


----------



## C-Rob

Cropped just a bit to highlight how awesome this looks!


----------



## DRILHER

That's some pretty blue in those fish. Would that make them Blue Cats? I think I'm addicted now. We are going to try and get out some in the next 2 weeks. You have any pictures of the Tuna? Congrats guys


----------



## broadonrod

Here is one more Im about to fall out







.. Ill post more tomorrow







... Thanks again everyone for all the cool replies !!!!! Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod

DRILHER said:


> That's some pretty blue in those fish. Would that make them Blue Cats? I think I'm addicted now. We are going to try and get out some in the next 2 weeks. You have any pictures of the Tuna? Congrats guys


I don't think we took any all back fin... The guys had a blast jigging those suckers. I still havn't even looked at the other SD card yet.. Lots of pics and video this trip... Capt. Ahab


----------



## doughboy361

Like


----------



## nelson6500

Hey what are you doing with my Reel Crankie ? I bet Troy is loving it huh?


----------



## Sabine Flounder Pounder

Congrats on another great trip, get some rest, waiting on more pics and vid.


----------



## cgmorgan06

Nice teaser pics. Ready to see the full report with more pics and video.


----------



## Mont

I have to agree with the rest, I can't wait to see what's yet to come. Congrats on a great trip.


----------



## wtc3

Looks like another great trip, Brett! Congrats to all on board!!


----------



## Ms.BlindDate

*Whoo hooo*



broadonrod said:


> We are back and had a great trip over all !!! We took a couple of our Holden roofing sales reps and gave them a break for a couple of days and really put them to work ... Tony and Chad both caught there first swords and we had a blast... Wampum as always was a pleasure my friend! Lots of action a couple of long fights... We caught one really nice sword that was much bigger than we thought once we put her in the boat ... We lost another that was much bigger than the one we landed but s:/t happens :/.... We really bounced around this trip catching tiles and grouper quite a bit between drops and at the end of the trip... Wampum had a big sword eat one of his tile fish on the way up this morning but broke off after racing to the top and wrapping up on the short leader... That was a cool sits for sure! We learned some things this trip that I think will change our hole game... We tried targeting larger fish a few ways we have been talking about and hooked three fish all big ones while experimenting with the new teqnichues!!! Can't wait to give it a shot on the good side of the moon... Fishing was a little slower trying the new stuff out but when we went back to the way we have been fishing we double the numbers but the fish were much smaller... Troy is jam up!!! Once again that young man has impressed us with his hard work and desire to catch fish!!!! This young man has got it down !!! Capt. Jeff and I just sit there at the helm for a while watching wampum and Troy hook up with swords thinking these two guys don't need our help anymore ... Wampum is getting good at this stuff ... Anyway we ended up with a boat load of grouper and swords sticking up the freezer for deer season and had a great trip with great people once again ... I'm going to get up a few pics and hit the sack I think we have some really good video... I havnt watched it yet but pretty sure there is some good stuff on there!!! .... I'll put up a few of the pics and more tomorrow I am pretty beat down after watching these guys wack the tuna all night  I don't think anyone got any sleep the last couple of days ... I'll get video up ASAP... Thanks everyone for the great replies and once again this was a blast Big Pappa your the man bro!!! Welcome to the Booby Trap ! Get Tight Suckas!!! Capt. Ahab


Looks like a great trip, can not wait to see the video....


----------



## FISH TAILS

WOW you took a whole mess of sales reps! You were ready for battle bro had plenty of shoulders. That fish makes mine look tiny really nice fish and congrats to Tony on one he** of first swordfish!! I am looking forward to more pics and video you guys just keep making it look easy. Troy looks like he has it all figured out!! GET TIGHT SUCKA!!:dance::dance:


----------



## Hotrod

Great jobs gents


----------



## jgale

*Video!*

Heck of a trip as usual bro!

No offense Brett.... The pics are great and some of the best ones yet with the colors, but I want to see the video  

In the words of our friend Wompam, waiting patiently (while pacing and foot tapping).


----------



## crawfishking

Way to go! Like the diversity on this trip. Can't wait for a video.


----------



## CAT TALES

83" PLUG??? Was that another "would be" state record? Great trip!


----------



## Wompam

*2cool Nation*

:brew:Thanks 4 all the support, the BOOBYTRAP CREW appreciates it:brew:


----------



## broadonrod

jgale said:


> Heck of a trip as usual bro!
> 
> No offense Brett.... The pics are great and some of the best ones yet with the colors, but I want to see the video
> 
> In the words of our friend Wompam, waiting patiently (while pacing and foot tapping).


I'm working on it ... Can't wait to get it on here... Thanks again everyone!!! Capt. Ahab


----------



## Sabine Flounder Pounder

*Patience 2 Coolers*

I have made a few videos myself and it takes hours and hours of editing and adding music. Please give Brett a chance to give us his high quality video, and I want nothing less. Do give words of encouragement, but all the while wait with anticipation, like waiting on that new order to arrive, lol.

Hummm, I wonder if there is such a thing as video-making tracking?


----------



## J B

Congrats on another great trip.When time allows I would also like to see the equiptment and HD video .


----------



## FishingFanatic96

Congrats on having a great trip! Are you all still planning on having that TV show??


----------



## saltwater4life

I'm surprised the BT hasn't ever been on any fishig shows. Woulda been a badass episode of "Spanish Fly" if BT hosted it and had Jose Wejebe on board getting tight! I remember papotanic was on "Quest for the One". Has BT ever gotten any offers to host a fishing show?


----------



## Yams

You guys do my "trip of a life time" about every other week. Makes me sick! lol!

Congrats on another fantastic haul, you guys make it look effortless.


----------



## broadonrod

FishingFanatic96 said:


> Congrats on having a great trip! Are you all still planning on having that TV show??[/QUO
> We were working on a True Tv deal but not exactly the image we were wanting although it would have worked on this last trip lol .... Waiting for feedback from a little better deal now that sounds very cool, the money was close on the other deal but had to pass .... We have 2 dif Tv deals we are talking to now about doing next summer and both really cool shows we will prob do both of them and they air quite a bit. Regular fishing shows ... If the other deal comes thru they will be more documentary typ deals than drama shows ... Should know something pretty soon ..... I'm working on the video now and still have some pics to post.. I'll get it up ASAP.... Thanks a lot for the replies ! Working on getting this stuff up some of the video came out great some was cut a little short:/... We ran out of battery on the video camera a couple of times when I wish it would have been on but still have a lot of good stuff from the trip.... Seem like we missed a lot of really good stuff on the heat of the action! Looking forward to getting it online... Capt. Ahab


----------



## rattler

Another great trip and recap B.H. Congrats!!! You guys do it right.

>E


----------



## broadonrod

rattler said:


> Another great trip and recap B.H. Congrats!!! You guys do it right.
> 
> >E


Thanks !!! I am loading video now hope it works ! Capt. Ahab


----------



## J B

If it want load all of the tape might try loading half of it as Part 1 then load the other half as part 11.Just a thought.


----------



## capttravis

Patiently waiting...can't wait to see video of Tony tight on that toad...


----------



## broadonrod

Left the video loading this afternoon and came back and it had stopped:/... It's loading now but taking a long time ... Soon as it get thru I'll get that sucker up... We have video of Tony's big sword jumping on the wire and lots more tightness ... This HD video looks so much better... We had a blast with Richie, Tony, Chad and Preston this trip... These guys can reel! Wampum and Timy thought it would be funny to make fun of me while I was down stairs and made a video Lmao ..... I put that segment in there too... Wampum is becoming a pro at getting the hook set on finicky swords and got him in there as a bite and get tight segment... Shows him feeding a nice sword, the bite and the Get Tight... Pretty cool... With the new video equipment you can see the bite really good... It is amazing watching the swords wack the bait with 2500 ft of line out and then getting them hooked when the conditions are tough and they hit the bait 15-20 times before getting hooked! We had a guest that thought he would try eating a beetling tuna heart that's on the video too ... Can't wait to get it loaded ... We hope to get back out soon this trip put us at 172 swords on 15 trips and Jeff , Troy and I would live to hit the 200 mark :/...Dont know if the weather is going to let it happen but sure hope so!!! Hope to have it up soon as it finishes loading ... Capt. Ahab


----------



## FISH TAILS

Hurry up and post the video bro your killing me with all the suspense I want to see what I missed out on!! :bounce::bounce: Here is a photo of the huge pumpkin meat sword they caught this trip if you have never seen it pretty cool totally different color than mine. We need the wind to lay down. GET TIGHT SUCKA!!


----------



## capttravis

Just pulled buoy weather trying to plan my workweek  looks like too much wind this week  looks like it lays down come Sunday, lets hope


----------



## broadonrod

FISH TAILS said:


> Hurry up and post the video bro your killing me with all the suspense I want to see what I missed out on!! :bounce::bounce: Here is a photo of the huge pumpkin meat sword they caught this trip if you have never seen it pretty cool totally different color than mine. We need the wind to lay down. GET TIGHT SUCKA!!


Thanks for posting the pic Josh ! I can't post any pics until this thing down loads:/... It is still loading but looks like its working now ... It is going to be a while... This thing is loading slow and is at 58% its going to be late! That is the first true pumpkin sword we have taken all year we have let most of them go so don't know how many we actually caught but it is the first we have taken in this year and was one of our top ten swords of the season.. Seems like the pumpkins are usually the bigger swords ... Pretty cool looking meet. Capt. Ahab


----------



## lordbater

pumpkin swordfish, as I've only been sword fishing once, I had to look that up..

so is it fair to call the "tourist tuna" they catch off the dike strawberry tuna?


----------



## broadonrod

nelson6500 said:


> Hey what are you doing with my Reel Crankie ? I bet Troy is loving it huh?


Best on the market I think! We will have a link on our website to purchase them soon! That tool is a must have... I have a video of the Reel Crankie in action... When did you get one Mat? I was keeping them a secret LOL  Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod

lordbater said:


> pumpkin swordfish, as I've only been sword fishing once, I had to look that up..
> 
> so is it fair to call the "tourist tuna" they catch off the dike strawberry tuna?


Lol those are ribeyes of the rocks ..... Capt. Ahab


----------



## jgale

broadonrod said:


> Best on the market I think! We will have a link on our website to purchase them soon! That tool is a must have... I have a video of the Reel Crankie in action... When did you get one Mat? I was keeping them a secret LOL  Capt. Ahab


I have one sitting in my garage just waiting to be used. Seems to be built really well and sits tight on the reel.


----------



## broadonrod

Finally this sucker is live :cheers:... Here is the video..Sure is hard to put 2 and a half days into a 10-15 minute video ;/... I kept alot of footage I really wanted to post but :wink: think Ill hold on to it for now :smile:... Capt. Ahab


----------



## C. Moore

As usual, excellent video. Thanks for sharing. Lots of nice fish.


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*Awsome video*

Now that's the Real Play By Play. Wompum should Get an Emmy for that impersonation of Ahab...LMAO
The ONLY thing missing was the Michelin Man Suit..
Brett, the "High Definition" was worth the wait..Great job Brutha.


----------



## Ms.BlindDate

*Nice pics*



broadonrod said:


> Finally this sucker is live :cheers:... Here is the video..Sure is hard to put 2 and a half days into a 10-15 minute video ;/... I kept alot of footage I really wanted to post but :wink: think Ill hold on to it for now :smile:... Capt. Ahab


Brett,

Great footage, fabulous fish. I need to get one of those Reel Crankies. The one that we have is some other brand and it is dangerous... I have to wear a helmet to keep from getting my teeth knocked off when it randomly comes flying off. 
Hope to get to meet Wompam someday, seems like a blast
Congrats to everyone on Team BoobyTrap for another great outing....


----------



## passed out

Booby Trap--Capt'n and crew, many thanks for pics and info, blow by blow updates, video---I believe that not an impersonation, he just has a few sand fiddlers in his shorts!--stay safe, passed out.


----------



## lordbater

Awesome!

Is that a live well on the transom with a window? How freakin cool..

a


----------



## Wompam

*Another epic adventure*

Awesome video bro, love the HD, great to fish with my BROADBILL BROTHA'S anytime anywhere....Yall have taken me to another level:bounce:....Tony, Chad are animals on the reel & great humor/enterntainment how they interact with each other:biggrin:.......Tony's fish was by far the biggest sword I've ever seen this side of the UFO'S transom....i still cant figure out how y'all talk with a cigarette n your mouth....LMAO....GET TIGHT & STAY TIGHT SUCKA'S!!!


----------



## Konan

UFO...... no no

UPO : Unidentified Potlicking Object


----------



## tpool

LOL!

Awesome video and awesome job! Man, would have liked to have been there! Bucket list trip fo' shore for me!

T-BONE


----------



## FISH TAILS

Excellent video bro the HD is so bad ars compared to the regular and worth the wait. Looks like Wompam has it down pretty good 10 days on the Boobytrap has definately paid off!! That dude is crazy, and a great guy to be around. It looks like I missed out on a great trip considering all that went on!!  Looking forward to the next trip and pics SUCKA!!


----------



## jgale

Great Video! That sword was a PIG! So I just gotta ask for curiosity sake... The one that you lost was bigger than the one you boated?? If you take one of those water balloon launchers it might cut down on UFO sightings 

Dang fine trip fellas and glad the weather cooperated for ya.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

Another video for the books!!! FISH ON!!


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*DUDE*



Konan said:


> UFO...... no no
> 
> UPO : Unidentified Potlicking Object


Konan, You owe me a New Keyboard. I Spewed Tea all over when I read that. I'll collect from you next time I see you.


----------



## DRILHER

Hell Y'all can film a Fishing show yourself. You are making some great video! Can I get the #s to your spot? I need some in the water HD pictures of my boat too.


----------



## Sabine Flounder Pounder

Awesome video Capt. Ahab, all that I was expecting and much much more. It's videos and pics like these that makes all of us wannabes work and strive harder to achieve the goals, that you have achieved. Someday I'm gonna get tight on one of those suckas.


STAY TIGHT SUCKAS


----------



## Disco Lady

Bienvenido's al Booby Trap! What ever happen to old school fishermen these days.You take em aboard your boat, and show em every trick and then BOOM!! They surprise you on your own honey hole not cool... at all bro!:hairout: Anyway keep up the good work guys, Wompum you are one funny dude Sucka!!!!
Love the mask picture y'all look like a family of Voodoo Sticks Sucka!!!

DL


----------



## broadonrod

LOL.. Here is the video again I have had 3 Text wonder when it was going up got buried fast LOL .. And wampum you have one comeing bro LMAO.


----------



## Gilbert

what kind of lens are you running on that camera? I bet you could make mars look like it was sitting next to the moon with it. Awesome zoom power.


----------



## broadonrod

FISH TAILS said:


> Excellent video bro the HD is so bad ars compared to the regular and worth the wait. Looks like Wompam has it down pretty good 10 days on the Boobytrap has definately paid off!! That dude is crazy, and a great guy to be around. It looks like I missed out on a great trip considering all that went on!!  Looking forward to the next trip and pics SUCKA!!


 Thanks Josh for the Shirts ... He had the We Are Tight Suckas Shirts made for us and the Videos... Very cool bro you are first class !!! Capt. Ahab


----------



## dfw fisherman

Another awesome trip guys , the lens for the camera is called a 
"potlicker viewer " made just for fishermen.


----------



## broadonrod

dfw fisherman said:


> Another awesome trip guys , the lens for the camera is called a
> "potlicker viewer " made just for fishermen.


 Iphone optics are amazing


----------



## Gilbert

thanks, I guess?


----------



## Skeeter2525

Best video yet IMO. Awesome job.


----------



## CAT TALES

Dang! I'm stuck in the airport and can't see the video on my phone! Sounds like it looks good.... I think?


----------



## Hotrod

Awesome video! Glad you got the HD figured out, well worth it. I bet guys just sit out there and pick you off on their radar from miles away and show up on you 100 miles out on the next trip.


----------



## FishingFanatic96

Thanks again for another GREAT video! The HD was definitely worth the wait.


----------



## lordbater

dfw fisherman said:


> Another awesome trip guys , the lens for the camera is called a
> "potlicker viewer " made just for fishermen.


I thought those were made by Leupold?

A


----------



## Mont

wow, Brett! In Chrome if you make it full screen, it's just like you were there. Awesome stuff!


----------



## spurgersalty

I was particularly impressed with the choice of music:2 thumbs up:
AWESOME VID!


----------



## AirbornXpress

*Great job*

Loved it all, hurry up and do it again. I'm ready for the next one already!!!:texasflag


----------



## broadonrod

lordbater said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Is that a live well on the transom with a window? How freakin cool..
> 
> a


We love that live well... Everyone wants to catch live bait just to watch them swim around







... Thanks bro ! Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod

airbornxpress said:


> Loved it all, hurry up and do it again. I'm ready for the next one already!!!:texasflag


 Thanks again everyone for the cool replies !!!! Can't wait to get back out ! We are really liking the new little camera we bought and its easy for everyone to use.. Sure looks alot better in the HD for sure... Thanks again EVERYONE... Im OUT OF GREEN LOL been painting from the last page back...  Capt. Ahab


----------



## lordbater

broadonrod said:


> We love that live well... Everyone wants to catch live bait just to watch them swim around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Thanks bro ! Capt. Ahab


how cool, I didn't know you were allowed to keep speckled trout as bait...


j/k

What are those?

a


----------



## broadonrod

lordbater said:


> how cool, I didn't know you were allowed to keep speckled trout as bait...
> 
> 
> j/k
> 
> What are those?
> 
> a


Those are tinkers... Just about everything eats those suckers... Great sword baits... Capt. Ahab


----------



## DRILHER

Even tho those were tinkers. Outside of state waters the rules are different. Dolpin, Mackeral, Tuna and other legal game fish can be used for bait. Those Black fins everyone uses for chunking would be a no-no in state water.


----------



## lordbater

DRILHER said:


> Even tho those were tinkers. Outside of state waters the rules are different. Dolpin, Mackeral, Tuna and other legal game fish can be used for bait. Those Black fins everyone uses for chunking would be a no-no in state water.


yeah, I'm familiar with that.. and makes sense that the less regulation the better..
This might be beating up a dead horse, in fact I'm sure it is.. juvi amberjack can't be used as bait (grouped in as hard tails along with other species) in fed water right? or is that a state thing too?

What are the 'tinkers'? Is that a name like "hard tails' given to a variety of different baitfish?

I'm not sure I've seen those groovy ones before..

Since my boat is broke, I'd probably try and filet that bigger one, just to try it out.. I'll be a test monkey, someone bring me one.. 

Side note:
We've been fishing on our own boat offshore (within our capacity) for about 10 years (head boats and Jetty trips before that). and I saw the blue trigger fish for the first time this spring..
I know I'm not blind, just never saw them before...

A


----------



## TOM WEBER

Thanks Brett...almost as good as being out there!! TW


----------



## buzzard bill

*Another Outstanding Trip*

All I can say is "wow . . . " another outstanding trip, report and video. Ahab, your video production skills are fast approaching your sword catching skills, so who knows - pretty soon you'll have your own "Ahab's Fishing Channel". Have to give Wompam "best supporting actor" for his unique impersonation of the good captain - don't know if anyone can top that anytime soon. Thanks for sharing.

Captain Bill


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks guys ... When I saw that clip of Wampum I couldn't stop laughing... I didn't even know they did that until I started going thru the videos..LMAO... I figured as much as I mess with them they had earned the right to get me back so I had to put it on there :wink:.. But since I put the video up of them messing with me I think I have every right to put up what I want of them now.. Note Jeff in the back ground laughing away :biggrin:... It will soon be my turn.. All aside that was some funny stuff and they nailed me for sure !!! Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod

TOM WEBER said:


> Thanks Brett...almost as good as being out there!! TW


Thanks Tom we will have to get you out there with us bro ! Maybe when we get The Beek out here from California... :cheers:.. Capt. Ahab


----------



## cgmorgan06

Another awesome video! I could watch the "broadonrod" youtube channel for days on end with all your great videos.


----------



## dlbpjb

Great Trip and video! You guys will make the 200!!!!


----------



## SailFishCostaRica

Great video! Wompam is hilarious. Man, this thread almost has 30,000 views. That has to be a record?


----------



## FISH TAILS

broadonrod said:


> Thanks guys ... When I saw that clip of Wampum I couldn't stop laughing... I didn't even know they did that until I started going thru the videos..LMAO... I figured as much as I mess with them they had earned the right to get me back so I had to put it on there :wink:.. But since I put the video up of them messing with me I think I have every right to put up what I want of them now.. Note Jeff in the back ground laughing away :biggrin:... It will soon be my turn.. All aside that was some funny stuff and they nailed me for sure !!! Capt. Ahab


That is classic he played you pretty good other than the cigarette in his mouth!! I can't wait to see some of what you might put up of them now!:biggrin:


----------



## bblaker

That was a hilarious impersonation!!!!!



FISH TAILS said:


> That is classic he played you pretty good other than the cigarette in his mouth!! I can't wait to see some of what you might put up of them now!:biggrin:


----------



## nelson6500

Great video guys, Wompam sounds just like Brett LOL


----------



## capttravis

That impersonation was hilarious...was watching the video with brett in office yesterday and could not stop laughing...I do however feel a little payback coming on...lol


----------



## Wompam

GET TIGHT SUCKAS......I THINK AHAB IS GONNA GET US NOW SOCKS:cheers:


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*He aint got the Kohoannies*



Wompam said:


> GET TIGHT SUCKAS......I THINK AHAB IS GONNA GET US NOW SOCKS:cheers:


I don't think he will cuz he's "SKEERED"...LMAO
If you want Brett to Accomplish something.... Just Tell him it "CAN'T be done.
I think he's SKEERED...
Ahab is SKEERED.
BRETT HOLDEN IS SKEERED.
LOL


----------



## FISH TAILS

Flying Fish Flying Fish I can hear the chant!!!!


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*uh oh....*



FISH TAILS said:


> Flying Fish Flying Fish I can hear the chant!!!!


Oh Crapolasad_smiles...Forgot about that one...I don't think Ahab is Skeered Any Longer.


----------



## broadonrod

lordbater said:


> pumpkin swordfish, as I've only been sword fishing once, I had to look that up..
> 
> so is it fair to call the "tourist tuna" they catch off the dike strawberry tuna?





BIG PAPPA said:


> Oh Crapolasad_smiles...Forgot about that one...I don't think Ahab is Skeered Any Longer.


Hmmmmm! Flying fish .... Socks hmmmmm ... Jeff was laughing pretty hard in the back ground seems like a buddy would have stopped the video  Lmao! I think I may have something laying around here


----------



## TxFig

That is GORGEOUS water. How far out do you have to go to find that?


----------



## creepingsquid

Now I'm skeered and Big Pappa u should be too!


----------



## [email protected]

LMAO!!! Great job guys


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*Yezzir*



creepingsquid said:


> Now I'm skeered and Big Pappa u should be too!


No chit. Totally forgot bout the Flyin Fish Konan stuffed in my Shorts while I was Fight'n a Mako on the Trip of a Lifetime....
Brett, I was ONLY Kidding Ma Brutha.


----------



## broadonrod

BIG PAPPA said:


> No chit. Totally forgot bout the Flyin Fish Konan stuffed in my Shorts while I was Fight'n a Mako on the Trip of a Lifetime....
> Brett, I was ONLY Kidding Ma Brutha.


Then you pulled your shorts down while fighting the Mako LMAO !!! I have it all bro LOL


----------



## jgale

broadonrod said:


> Then you pulled your shorts down while fighting the Mako LMAO !!! I have it all bro LOL


Video! Video! Video!

Loved the Wompam impersonation too. I can only imagine how hard u started laughing when u saw it not knowing it was on there.


----------



## Ms.BlindDate

*Mess with the bull*



BIG PAPPA said:


> Oh Crapolasad_smiles...Forgot about that one...I don't think Ahab is Skeered Any Longer.


Big Pappa I thought you knew better, mess with the bull you get the horns, sounds like the world might see some flying fish action.......LMAO


----------



## lordbater

Ms.BlindDate said:


> Big Pappa I thought you knew better, mess with the bull you get the horns, sounds like the world might see some flying fish action.......LMAO


Yall are making it sound like we are going to see an exit wound...

:\

a


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*If you Ever Wondered*

Have any of you guys ever Wondered how those flyin fish can Fly so danged far? Well I can personally tell ya, their wings flap a ZILLION Times a Second. I litterally thought Konan Stuffed a Giant Wasp in my shorts that Night..So Imagine a Giant wasp(without a stinger) Flapping around in your pants while you are trying to hang on to a $1,000.00 Rod/reel Set-up with a 9' Mako on.. A Great Memory guys.. Almost as good as Wompum's Impersonation Video clip..


----------



## Ms.BlindDate

lordbater said:


> Yall are making it sound like we are going to see an exit wound...
> 
> :\
> 
> a


More like a full moon....


----------



## broadonrod

jgale said:


> Video! Video! Video!
> 
> Loved the Wompam impersonation too. I can only imagine how hard u started laughing when u saw it not knowing it was on there.


 May have to look that video up this evening :biggrin:... I have more from this trip I would like to put up too :wink: Capt. Ahab


----------



## aggie182

Very cool. Looks like yall have the trip of a lifetime over and over. Enjoyed reading and watching. Looking forward to more.


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*Hits on this thread*

32,351 hits/veiws on this thread guys and gals. This Thread has the makings of "THE MOST UNUSUAL THINGS YOU HAVE FOUND WHILE HUNTING" Thread. Congrats Booby Trap Crew.
You guys have Taken SO MANY to a new level (including yours truly) and Given Back to people in NEED and also to Great Causes Like the "Every Day Hero's and Disabled Vets". I'm proud of who you guys are.
Hat's OFF to a great group of Anglers.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks Big Pappa! You are one of the kindest people I have ever met! Hope you and your wonderful wife will visit us down at the ranch this season again! On another note I am working on a little video right now :biggrin:Lol


----------



## spurgersalty

broadonrod said:


> Thanks Big Pappa! You are one of the kindest people I have ever met! Hope you and your wonderful wife will visit us down at the ranch this season again! On another note I am working on a little video right now :biggrin:Lol


are you gonna post it at 2:00am, or during rush hour? 
Hanging here.......


----------



## broadonrod

spurgersalty said:


> are you gonna post it at 2:00am, or during rush hour?
> Hanging here.......


It will be a while... Lol


----------



## spurgersalty

broadonrod said:


> It will be a while... Lol


6 pack while, 12 pack while, 18 pack while, or 24 pack while?


----------



## sea sick

BIG PAPPA said:


> 32,351 hits/veiws on this thread guys and gals. _*This Thread has the makings of "THE MOST UNUSUAL THINGS YOU HAVE FOUND WHILE HUNTING" Thread.*_ Congrats Booby Trap Crew.
> You guys have Taken SO MANY to a new level (including yours truly) and Given Back to people in NEED and also to Great Causes Like the "Every Day Hero's and Disabled Vets". I'm proud of who you guys are.
> Hat's OFF to a great group of Anglers.


Are you serious???:help: That thread has almost 560,000 views LOL You better add about 100 naked women to this thread to get those kinda views. That thread is one of a kind, cool thread if you haven't taken a look at it!

Nice trip, I'm missing Shane behind the lens, he took some nice piks. Good job on another trip.

Brandon, your boats lookin good :biggrin: Did you get tight? Wheres the post at.


----------



## sea sick

broadonrod said:


> It will be a while... Lol


You need to hire a editing co lol I know alot of work goes into it.


----------



## SaltNLine

sea sick said:


> Are you serious???:help: That thread has almost 560,000 views LOL You better add about 100 naked women to this thread to get those kinda views. That thread is one of a kind, cool thread if you haven't taken a look at it!
> 
> Nice trip, I'm missing Shane behind the lens, he took some nice piks. Good job on another trip.
> 
> Brandon, your boats lookin good :biggrin: Did you get tight? Wheres the post at.


HA!! When I logged on there had been exactly 33,000 views. I was pretty excited to be 33,001! Thought I might get something like the one millionth viewer award.

Nice Trip, again.:cheers:


----------



## snapperlicious

*Yep*



sea sick;4407126
Brandon said:


> Yea he got real tight, tight on the booby traps line!


----------



## Wompam

BIG PAPPA said:


> Have any of you guys ever Wondered how those flyin fish can Fly so danged far? Well I can personally tell ya, their wings flap a ZILLION Times a Second. I litterally thought Konan Stuffed a Giant Wasp in my shorts that Night..So Imagine a Giant wasp(without a stinger) Flapping around in your pants while you are trying to hang on to a $1,000.00 Rod/reel Set-up with a 9' Mako on.. A Great Memory guys.. Almost as good as Wompum's Impersonation Video clip..


LMAO BRO:brew2:


----------



## Wompam

*Big pappa*



BIG PAPPA said:


> I don't think he will cuz he's "SKEERED"...LMAO
> If you want Brett to Accomplish something.... Just Tell him it "CAN'T be done.
> I think he's SKEERED...
> Ahab is SKEERED.
> BRETT HOLDEN IS SKEERED.
> LOL


R u crazy!!!


----------



## Mont

SaltNLine said:


> HA!! When I logged on there had been exactly 33,000 views. I was pretty excited to be 33,001! * Thought I might get something like the one millionth viewer award.*
> 
> Nice Trip, again.:cheers:


The thread views are only updated once an hour (at 56 minutes past the hour) to keep the servers from melting down. In other words, the count jumps by the number of views in the previous hour all at once.

The flying fish in the shorts is the fishing equivalent of getting a dragonfly in your bike helmet at 70. I can remove my helmet with one hand in under a second. The real problem is what to do with the helmet since you can't drive a bike with one hand. I take it you can continue to fight a fish one handed though


----------



## spurgersalty

Mont said:


> The thread views are only updated once an hour (at 56 minutes past the hour) to keep the servers from melting down. In other words, the count jumps by the number of views in the previous hour all at once.
> 
> The flying fish in the shorts is the fishing equivalent of getting a dragonfly in your bike helmet at 70. I can remove my helmet with one hand in under a second. The real problem is what to do with the helmet since you can't drive a bike with one hand. I take it you can continue to fight a fish one handed though


resisting urge for one liner on last sentence..........
I


----------



## broadonrod

spurgersalty said:


> are you gonna post it at 2:00am, or during rush hour?
> Hanging here.......


I found the flying fish video :biggrin: it was on Konans card and I finally found it  .... Now what to do??? I have been working on something creative today ... Yep I think I'll add it in Lol! Capt. Ahab


----------



## Cody C

Any news about the UFO seen in the end of the video? :slimer:


Cody C


----------



## lordbater

BIG PAPPA said:


> Have any of you guys ever Wondered how those flyin fish can Fly so danged far? Well I can personally tell ya, their wings flap a ZILLION Times a Second. I litterally thought Konan Stuffed a Giant Wasp in my shorts that Night..So Imagine a Giant wasp(without a stinger) Flapping around in your pants while you are trying to hang on to a $1,000.00 Rod/reel Set-up with a 9' Mako on.. A Great Memory guys.. Almost as good as Wompum's Impersonation Video clip..


I think down on Harwin some people pay good money for that..


----------



## broadonrod

Mont said:


> The thread views are only updated once an hour (at 56 minutes past the hour) to keep the servers from melting down. In other words, the count jumps by the number of views in the previous hour all at once.
> 
> The flying fish in the shorts is the fishing equivalent of getting a dragonfly in your bike helmet at 70. I can remove my helmet with one hand in under a second. The real problem is what to do with the helmet since you can't drive a bike with one hand. I take it you can continue to fight a fish one handed though


Dont let him fool ya Mont this was the trip 10 of the 13 swords we caught were 200-350lbs if I remember right and these guys were hurting LOL... Think they tried to fight most of the night fish out of the rod holders :dance:.. Here is the Big Pappa and Konan video again Shelby took the real whippen fighting 2 of the double headers out of the rod holder Capt. Ahab


----------



## AirbornXpress

*2-Cool*

This is the way to wake up in the morning, :wink: make me feel like I there with them. Now I will have it on my mind all day


----------



## Mont

That's definitely the way to start your morning. It was sporty out there that day too. The pointy end of those fish looks like something to be avoided.


----------



## Disco Lady

Y'all are some bad MF SUCKA'S!!!:cheers:


DL :dance:


----------



## dfw fisherman

This thread is booming but I only hear crickets


----------



## mtaswt

I've got a 22' bay boat and I'd like to "get tight".....you think we can buddy boat next time your headed out? Just send me a PM and I'll see if I can round up some troops! lol

Awesome footage!!!


----------



## Wompam

Awesome footage of a bunch of toads BROTHA'S.........AHAB I think you should show the 2coolnation just how many flyers are out there


----------



## jgale

Wompam said:


> Awesome footage of a bunch of toads BROTHA'S.........AHAB I think you should show the 2coolnation just how many flyers are out there


That is one good video and there was only one thing missing from it.... ME :biggrin:

As far as the flyers, I think we are all ready to see that video! I know Big Pappa is sweatin it, but I seem to recall a quote from Ms. Blind Date "mess with the bull you get the horns". I believe the man called you oooouuuwwwt!

Let's see it Brett!


----------



## broadonrod

jgale said:


> That is one good video and there was only one thing missing from it.... ME :biggrin:
> 
> As far as the flyers, I think we are all ready to see that video! I know Big Pappa is sweatin it, but I seem to recall a quote from Ms. Blind Date "mess with the bull you get the horns". I believe the man called you oooouuuwwwt!
> 
> Let's see it Brett!


 Slowly getting it together LOL..


----------



## Skeeter2525

Jgale get it right. Big pappa called him scared.


----------



## FISH TAILS

BIG PAPPA said:


> Oh Crapolasad_smiles...Forgot about that one...I don't think Ahab is Skeered Any Longer.


I hope he dosen't have footage of my snoring it is pretty bad!! Bring on the video AHAB!!


----------



## jgale

broadonrod said:


> Slowly getting it together LOL..


That's what I'm talkin about!


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*Wrong*



Skeeter2525 said:


> Jgale get it right. Big pappa called him scared.


It was "SKEERED"


----------



## broadonrod

BIG PAPPA said:


> It was "SKEERED"


I have written permission to post up the flying fish video of BIG PAPPA lol... I'll try to get it up soon I'm adding some stuff to it and it taking a while... Prob be this evening


----------



## Ms.BlindDate

*Oh NO>>>>>*



broadonrod said:


> I have written permission to post up the flying fish video of BIG PAPPA lol... I'll try to get it up soon I'm adding some stuff to it and it taking a while... Prob be this evening


Oh no, that is going to be ugly.... lol


----------



## Ms.BlindDate

*Team Bobby Trap a hit on facebook*

Found this great thread on face book, click on the link and like if you think that the Bobby Trap team is the best fishing team in the Gulf of Mexico!
Nice sword....

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f....10150148342539852.346076.125441774851&type=1


----------



## Wompam

*Boobytrap on facebook*

I am not on Facebook but, holy smokes alot of people must be, my buddy just called me and saw the fish on there that chad caught.:brew:


----------



## broadonrod

Ms.BlindDate said:


> Found this great thread on face book, click on the link and like if you think that the Bobby Trap team is the best fishing team in the Gulf of Mexico!
> Nice sword....
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f....10150148342539852.346076.125441774851&type=1


Thank you Ms.BlindDate ... Not on face book my self but did see the pick Pelagic put up!!! Very cool! Chad, Troy and Richie rock ... I'm working on loading up the video of the flying fish now .. Hope it doesn't take long. Get Tight Suckas! Capt. Ahab


----------



## wtc3

broadonrod said:


> .. Hope it doesn't take long.


You ain't the only one!!! I'm tryin to go to bed brother!! :cheers:


----------



## broadonrod

Ok think I got it ... Loading almost finished... Lots of 2cooler pics from the season, jumping sword shots and video , marlin video, a mix of pics and the FLYING FISH ... This is kind of a warm up of our year end video... Hope y'all like it :/..I hope it's up in the next few minutes if not I am going to bed !!! Think I got it though.. Capt. Ahab


----------



## Slightly Dangerous

Have faith. Us older folks need no rest.


----------



## C-Rob

I'm almost tempted to call in sick to work tomorrow, or least be late, so I can stay up and wait for this vid.....


----------



## broadonrod

Lol.... 60 % loaded I'm hoping 15-20minutes y'all are funny Lmao... I'm loading movies and rigging sword tackle ... Heck I want to see it my self I didn't proof watch it lol.. Capt. Ahab


----------



## lordbater

broadonrod said:


> Lol.... 60 % loaded I'm hoping 15-20minutes y'all are funny Lmao... I'm loading movies and rigging sword tackle ... Heck I want to see it my self I didn't proof watch it lol.. Capt. Ahab


Semi hijack. 
You upload the full sized hd vid to 2cool servers and it auto smallersizes it; after yer edits of course.. that's why it takes so long?

A

A

Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


----------



## broadonrod

Got It !!!!!!







... *Rated *"*PG*".... *Beware of the Flying fish! Nobody is safe with konan and Big Pappa in the pit ! *Here is a little warm up video from the season with pics of several 2 coolers and swords, a lot of jumps on the wire, and even a little blue marlin tossed in... Sit back get your popcorn and don't tell anyone if you think the video sucks :doowapsta.... Get Tight Suckas ! We are working on a year end video now and hope to have it up soon ! Capt. Ahab. , Capt. Jeff and frist mate Troy Boy thanks yall for your really nice comments in advance LOL... This film contain :: : Adult lanuage
Brief nudity
Lots of FISH
Violence/ OR SHOULD I SAY VIOLATED 
VIEWER DISCRETION IS ADVISED ! WELCOME TO THE BOOBY TRAP ! lol 



​


----------



## jgale

LMAO! Looks like the poor lil fellar died of asphyxiation in no time flat 

I can't believe you kept your cool like that Big Pappa. If I had wings flappin like that in my britches, I believe I would have been doing a little dance to get him out super quick!!

Can't wait for the year end video. That is going to be super sweet.


----------



## cstewart_sfa

That is sick boys. I love the pic coming in with the flags.

Stay tight Suckas...

Awesome


----------



## finz

FREAKING AWESOME,Good job...


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

It is apparent that swordfish are ill tempered and flying fishes do not like dark places (instant death)!!! Nice video!! FISH ON!!!


----------



## Mont

That's a good one! I could get used to these first of the morning videos every day


----------



## lordbater

Since you could only manage 172 swords in 1 year you can always look into a career in the film editing industry.. 

A


----------



## Hotrod

That was a great video!


----------



## FISH TAILS

Great video of the season so far glad you added Big Papa in there at the end looks like Konan was having a little fun.


----------



## WillieT

broadonrod said:


> Got It !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... *Rated *"*PG*".... *Beware of the Flying fish! Nobody is safe with konan and Big Pappa in the pit ! *Here is a little warm up video from the season with pics of several 2 coolers and swords, a lot of jumps on the wire, and even a little blue marlin tossed in... Sit back get your popcorn and don't tell anyone if you think the video sucks :doowapsta.... Get Tight Suckas ! We are working on a year end video now and hope to have it up soon ! Capt. Ahab. , Capt. Jeff and frist mate Troy Boy thanks yall for your really nice comments in advance LOL... This film contain :: : Adult lanuage
> Brief nudity
> Lots of FISH
> Violence/ OR SHOULD I SAY VIOLATED
> VIEWER DISCRETION IS ADVISED ! WELCOME TO THE BOOBY TRAP ! lol
> 
> 
> 
> ​


I would love to watch this, but it says it is private. Have I done something wrong?


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*Where's it at???*

All these calls from ma Buds, sayin they're laughing their heads off and I can't see it...Mont...did someone complain? too X-Rated? 
What Tha HayYell???


----------



## OffshoreChris

Yea I cant see it either...


----------



## Mont

BIG PAPPA said:


> All these calls from ma Buds, sayin they're laughing their heads off and I can't see it...Mont...did someone complain? too X-Rated?
> What Tha HayYell???


No sir, not to me. Other than the noise I made falling out of my chair laughing this morning, that's all I have heard. Maybe Brett is working on it again. If there's one thing I do know about video, it takes hours upon hours of time to get them up and running. Maybe Brett will know something when he gets back on here.


----------



## spurgersalty

I can see it. Good vid.


----------



## broadonrod

BIG PAPPA said:


> All these calls from ma Buds, sayin they're laughing their heads off and I can't see it...Mont...did someone complain? too X-Rated?
> What Tha HayYell???


 That was me ... After looking at it full screen I figured I would pull it off LOL... Big Pappa that is .... some funny stuff bro... We have to get one more weather window to do a Big Pappa /Konan colsing trip for the season.... I think that was night 2 when you caught the mako I was a zombie from staying up the night before lol... The flying fish hit Konan and landed right in front of me and I don't even think I blinked







... On another note we have a* new sponsor " Pelagic "* go to our website and click to shop !!! Ron the owner of Pelagic and I have been talking a while and we are doing some really cool stuff together.. He is planning on fishing with us quite a bit and bringing his Bad Arss film crew along so our videos will prob get better than what we are doing now Im sure of it ... We are updating the Website with new sponsors and new stuff thru the winter and hoping to get it knocked out soon its far from finnished but its up... Check it out if you get a chance... Thanks Capt. Ahab www.boobytrapfishingteam.com


----------



## WillieT

Very disappointed. Have looked forward to watching it since yesterday.


----------



## fishinganimal

The site is great and getting better. Love the pics and vids.


----------



## Cody C

broadonrod said:


> That was me ... After looking at it full screen I figured I would pull it off LOL... Big Pappa that is .... some funny stuff bro... We have to get one more weather window to do a Big Pappa /Konan colsing trip for the season.... I think that was night 2 when you caught the mako I was a zombie from staying up the night before lol... The flying fish hit Konan and landed right in front of me and I don't even think I blinked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... On another note we have a* new sponsor " Pelagic "* go to our website and click to shop !!! Ron the owner of Pelagic and I have been talking a while and we are doing some really cool stuff together.. He is planning on fishing with us quite a bit and bringing his Bad Arss film crew along so our videos will prob get better than what we are doing now Im sure of it ... We are updating the Website with new sponsors and new stuff thru the winter and hoping to get it knocked out soon its far from finnished but its up... Check it out if you get a chance... Thanks Capt. Ahab www.boobytrapfishingteam.com


So... About this video??? I went to sleep about 10 mins before it loaded up.


----------



## Sabine Flounder Pounder

broadonrod said:


> That was me ... After looking at it full screen I figured I would pull it off LOL... Big Pappa that is .... some funny stuff bro... We have to get one more weather window to do a Big Pappa /Konan colsing trip for the season.... I think that was night 2 when you caught the mako I was a zombie from staying up the night before lol... The flying fish hit Konan and landed right in front of me and I don't even think I blinked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... On another note we have a* new sponsor " Pelagic "* go to our website and click to shop !!! Ron the owner of Pelagic and I have been talking a while and we are doing some really cool stuff together.. He is planning on fishing with us quite a bit and bringing his Bad Arss film crew along so our videos will prob get better than what we are doing now Im sure of it ... We are updating the Website with new sponsors and new stuff thru the winter and hoping to get it knocked out soon its far from finnished but its up... Check it out if you get a chance... Thanks Capt. Ahab www.boobytrapfishingteam.com


 I watched it on full screen this AM and it looked great,,, I hear the video singing loudly,, '' PLEASE RELEASE ME, LET ME GO"


----------



## FishingFanatic96

NOO! I have been looking forward to this sense the "flying fish incident" was first mentioned and now i missed it. :headknock:headknock:headknock


----------



## Main Frame 8

When are we gonna see Mont in the chair, SUKKA's ?


----------



## Jeff SATX

there's only one way to get a flying fish out of your, what were those, spanx?


----------



## broadonrod

Ok I'll make it live again! Lol be a few minutes until I get back to the PC... Capt. Ahab


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Man I want to see this video.......we have been hearing about this incident for a long time! Sounds hilarious!!


----------



## broadonrod

Ok video is live again ...


----------



## FishingFanatic96

I still can't get it to work...


----------



## broadonrod

FishingFanatic96 said:


> I still can't get it to work...


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*Wow guys*

First, let me say....What a Great Year for the Booby Trap. Second, I cannot wait for the 2012 Year End TEAM BOOBY TRAP video and ALL their Accomplishments. Capt Brett, Jeff, Shayne and now Troy, You guys have created and become the HOTTEST Boat In the Gulf of Mexico. My hats off to you all.
This video was some Major Highlights of the year 2012 of the Booby Trap and I'm proud to add to the highlights. I have taken ONE FOR THE TEAM with the Flyin fish here but please Remeber... KONAN....I WILL REPAY You my Man...
Booby Trap Crew, past and present, I love you guys and again Congrats on your SECOND SUPER GRAND SLAM in 2012.Capt Travis, YOU ARE THE BOMB Bro, The ONLY MAN IN THE WORLD to have to his Credit, TWO super Grand Slams and you ARE the HOTTEST Angler in the WORLD. If that doesn't tell you these guys know what they are doin, nothing will.
sorry bout the bright white Cheeks. they don't get out much...Still laughing my AZZZZZ off.


----------



## broadonrod

BIG PAPPA said:


> First, let me say....What a Great Year for the Booby Trap. Second, I cannot wait for the 2012 Year End TEAM BOOBY TRAP video and ALL their Accomplishments. Capt Brett, Jeff, Shayne and now Troy, You guys have created and become the HOTTEST Boat In the Gulf of Mexico. My hats off to you all.
> This video was some Major Highlights of the year 2012 of the Booby Trap and I'm proud to add to the highlights. I have taken ONE FOR THE TEAM with the Flyin fish here but please Remeber... KONAN....I WILL REPAY You my Man...
> Booby Trap Crew, past and present, I love you guys and again Congrats on your SECOND SUPER GRAND SLAM in 2012.Capt Travis, YOU ARE THE BOMB Bro, The ONLY MAN IN THE WORLD to have to his Credit, TWO super Granf Slams as the HOTTEST Angler on the WORLD. If that doesn't tell you these guys know what they are doin, nothing will.
> sorry bout the bright white Cheeks. they don't get out much...Still laughing my AZZZZZ off.


Your the best bro... Hope we get another window to close out the season together before we sit around the campfire opening weekend and have a cold one .... That flying fish should have never jumped in the boat lol! See ya soon!!! Thanks for the help with the youth hunts too ! It's going to be a fun deer season it looks like! Get Tight Sucka... Capt. Ahab


----------



## Konan

big pappa said:


> first, let me say....what a great year for the booby trap. Second, i cannot wait for the 2012 year end team booby trap video and all their accomplishments. Capt brett, jeff, shayne and now troy, you guys have created and become the hottest boat in the gulf of mexico. My hats off to you all.
> This video was some major highlights of the year 2012 of the booby trap and i'm proud to add to the highlights. I have taken one for the team with the flyin fish here but please remeber... Konan....i will repay you my man...
> Booby trap crew, past and present, i love you guys and again congrats on your second super grand slam in 2012.capt travis, you are the bomb bro, the only man in the world to have to his credit, two super grand slams and you are the hottest angler in the world. If that doesn't tell you these guys know what they are doin, nothing will.
> Sorry bout the bright white cheeks. They don't get out much...still laughing my azzzzz off.


bring it sucka!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Another Killer Video Brett!
I am so impressed.
You guys are at the top of the game.
A group of true professionals in your sport, unlike any other.


----------



## Disco Lady

DL is tight in Texas!:biggrin:

SAIL!!!:wink:


----------



## scend irie

Mikeyhunts said:


> Another Killer Video Brett!
> I am so impressed.
> You guys are at the top of the game.
> A group of true professionals in your sport, unlike any other.


 And the cool thing is these guys aren't pro.


----------



## CAT TALES

Nice video. Looks like another great trip. We need to send WOMPAM to Hollywood for that!!!


----------



## broadonrod

Main Frame 8 said:


> When are we gonna see Mont in the chair, SUKKA's ?


 :biggrin: Im ready for that my brother !!! :cheers: Capt. Ahab


----------



## Wompam

*Big pappa*

What did u do to that flyer....he no look 2 good bro, lmao


----------



## Wompam

*AHAB*

PRETTY WORK BROTHA, STAY TIGHT SUCKAS:cheers:


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*I dunno*



Wompam said:


> What did u do to that flyer....he no look 2 good bro, lmao


Maybe the Sweet Cheeks, or the Baby Powder...LMAO


----------



## StarlinMarlin

broadonrod said:


>


Have not checked in in a while. Sweet video Brett!


----------



## broadonrod

This was the one I was telling you about Rory... It was back on page 18 I think..


----------



## StarlinMarlin

That video is even better! What kind of UFO is that! LOL.


----------



## Disco Lady

StarlinMarlin said:


> Have not checked in in a while. Sweet video Brett!


DL really appreciates being a part of those booby videos. They just love them back home here!:rotfl::rotfl: Thanks again Ahab you and your crew are the best Sucka!!!

DL :bounce:


----------



## crawfishking

Been out for a while. Just got to catch up on all this. Awesome video. Way to go. I can't wait to get back out myself.


----------

